# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Joshs's Frogs Bumblebee Walking Toads?

## BossFrog

Does anyone have any reviews/advice on Josh's Frogs bumblebee walking toads or any other source of them?

----------


## Eli

They’re pretty difficult for most people to breed successfully, partly because they’re so small and the babies are tiny. I’ve never had nor have I ever heard anyone else have an issue with Josh’s. Plus everything they sell is captive bred! You might find them elsewhere but it’s not likely at this time of year, I would wait for Josh’s to stock up on toadlets. As for their care it’s pretty simple, if you go into Josh’s frogs’ bumblebee toads page, you’ll find all the information you need

----------


## BossFrog

awesome thanks!

----------

